# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  تردد قناة النيلين الرياضية الجديد 12523

## فائز عوض الكريم

*اعلنن عربسات انها سوف تقوم بتغيير قناة النيلين من التردد القديم 10810 الى التردد الجديد :
12523
5/6
عمودى
ولكن هذا التردد لا يعطى اى اشارة معاى ياريت الاشتغل معاهو يورينا الطريقة كيف 
بدر 4
بدلا من بدر 6 
هل يحتاج نلف الطبق ؟

علما بان البث على التردد القديم سوف يتوقف يوم 18 اغسطس الجارى 
علما بانه يوجد تردد اخر لقناة النيلين 
11938
شغال تمام التمام بس احتمال يقيف 
للنقاش 

*

----------


## mub25

*هل توجد القناة فى نايلسات
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*uppppppppppppp
                        	*

----------


## بشارة

*قناة النيلين حصريا على القمر عرب سات بموجب عقد بثمن بخث وقعه خالد الإعيسر وورد في العقد أن يكون الدوري السوداني حصريا على عرب سات وهذا ما يجعل من الصعب فسخ العقد مع تلفزيون السودان لأنهم قبضوا ثمن العقد وفي كل مرة يستنجدون برئاسة الجمهورية .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لم يرد في الشريط الاخباري للقناة اي تنبيه عن توقف البث على التردد 10810
وستواصل القناة بثها على هذا التردد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القناة الان شغالة على الترددين 10810 و12938
                        	*

----------


## فائز عوض الكريم

*البث على التردد القديم سوف يتوقف يوم 18 اغسطس الجارى 
*

----------


## فائز عوض الكريم

*القناة الان متوقفة على الترددين 10810 و12938
*

----------

